# ISPConfig 3 vs. 2



## bongout (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Folks,

lange war ich auf der Suche nach einem skalierbaren OS CP. ISPConfig 3.0 ist multiserverfähig - aber noch Beta, 2.0 ausgereift und gut dokumentiert aber 1-Server only...

Gretchenfrage: mit Version 2 starten und dann später Migrationsschmerzen ertragen oder jetzt den harten Weg durch die 3.0 Beta gehen?

Gibt e dazu Meinungen ?


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2008)

Ein direktes Update von 2 auf 3 wird später nicht möglich sein, es wird voraussichtlich nur ein Script zum Import der ISPConfig 2 Daten auf einen neuen ISPConfig 3 Server geben.

Deine Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten. Wenn Du den Server mit Logins für Kunden verwendest, würde ich erstmal Version 2 nehmen. Ansonsten läuft die 3er auch schon recht stabil. Habe sie z.B. schon seit 6 Monaten als Mailserver im Einsatz.


----------



## bongout (5. Juli 2008)

vielen Dank, das hilft mir schon mal ganz gut. Besonders da Du im Zusammenhang mit Kunden(daten & serverices) noch Vesion 2 vorziehen würdest. 

Wenn es via Export / Import Scripte möglich sein wird zu migrieren, soll das völlig reichen...

Dankeschön!


----------



## redi78 (9. Juli 2008)

Wann wird denn vorraussichtlich die stable von ISPConfig 3 veröffentlicht?


----------



## Till (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn es fertig ist


----------



## planet_fox (9. Juli 2008)

schafft ihr den Zeitplan 4. quartal  bzw kommt jetzt jeden monat ne beta ?

oder wird wohl erst im Januar 09 kommen ?


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Wird möglicherweise bis zum 4. Quartal fertig, ich werde aber keine weitere Aussagen zum Erscheinungstermin machen.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Juli 2008)

ja das ist schon klar, aber hätte ja sein können das du schon weisst das du evtl die genannte zeit ned einhalten kannst die du mal gesagt hast. 

Ich denke mal die versionen der alpha pahsen werden upgrade fähig sein zur stable


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich die Zeit einhalten kann. Das hängt u.a. davon ab, wie viele Bugs gefunden werden.



> Ich denke mal die versionen der alpha pahsen werden upgrade fähig sein zur stable


Ja.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Juli 2008)

Sind wir dann derzeit in der Fehlerbereinigungsphase und der Kern ist fertig und was noch hinzu kommt sind kleinigkeiten (design, fetures)


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Bis auf die noch nicht voll implementierten User Email Filter sind die Funktionen vollständig. Unter http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org findest Du die Roadmap. Kann immer noch sein, dass ich das eine oder andere hinzufüge, aber im großen und Ganzen ist es komplett.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Juli 2008)

gut dann geh ich mal käfer suchen in ISP3


----------



## Till (10. Juli 2008)

Bitte immer auf die aktuellste SVN Version aktualisieren  das geht mit dem Befehl:

ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh


----------



## planet_fox (19. Juli 2008)

Du wie schaut dass aus gibts ne möglichkeit domain.xyz anlegen und dann legt der automatisch ftp, mail .... an für die domain ?


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2008)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Du wie schaut dass aus gibts ne möglichkeit domain.xyz anlegen und dann legt der automatisch ftp, mail .... an für die domain ?


Nein, das geht im Moment nicht. Die Domain muss für Web und Mail gesondert angelegt werden. Für FTP wird die Domain ja sowieso nicht angelegt, da FTP ja von dem User / Passwort und der IP abhängt.


----------



## planet_fox (20. Juli 2008)

hm, da wers eventuell sinnig sowas wie beim zwei zu implentieren, auf templatebasis.Aber nicht so ein system wie beim sme das im hintergrund läuft und wenn man was umbaut das muss dies über configs gehn. effektiv wer das system von isp2 schon ok. aber ich denke, alle nicht so einfach wie gedacht.


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mal sehen, ob man sowas wie einen Whizard zum Anlegen neuer Hosting Pakete machen kann.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Juli 2008)

gut gut, es wer blöd wenn du nen kunden hast und der kommt mit 300 domains an


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> gut gut, es wer blöd wenn du nen kunden hast und der kommt mit 300 domains an


Den Providern von heute kann man auch nichts recht machen  Kunde Droht mit Auftrag


----------



## planet_fox (21. Juli 2008)

Admins sind generell faul siehe (BAFH) . also nicht das hier ne software rauskommt die meine administrativen aufgaben zusätzlich erschweren und ich dann die sekretärin und die kaffeemaschine vernachlässigen müsste. das wer schon eine fatale sache  .


----------



## planet_fox (21. Juli 2008)

Ich war mir unsicher onb ich das im bugtracker rein schreiben soll, ich fände gut wenn unter systemmonitor stehen würde 

ISPConfig version | beta Version 3.0.0.6 svn 21.07.08 | 21:03:33 

oder sowas später wer es ja möglich rein zu schreiben 

ISPConfig version | 3.0.1.0 |  Last Update 21.07.09 | Check for update here


----------



## Till (21. Juli 2008)

Klar, als Feature Request ruhig in den Bugtracker schreiben.


----------



## vzcrsa (3. Aug. 2008)

*Rechnungen*

Wird es auch eine möglichkeit geben, Rechnungen Inviduell anzupassen, so das es einen Header und Footer bereich gibt in denen die Wichtigsten eigenschaften einer Rechnung geändert werden können und dann als PDF-Datei ausgegeben werden können ??

Denke das sollte auch dazu gehören !

ansonsten muss ich sagen ist die 3er schon wesentlich besser als die ALTE.

Die war und ist ja auch jetzt schon ein Leistungsstarkes Tool.

In dieser Hinsicht mal ein Herzliches Dankeschön an Euch und das Team.


----------



## planet_fox (3. Aug. 2008)

ivh denke mal es wird irgendwann intigriert werden aber das kann noch dauern


----------



## vzcrsa (3. Aug. 2008)

klar kann auch nicht alles auf einmal gehen, aber ich denke das sollte auch soweit berücksichtigt werden.

es trägt ja auch dazu bei es noch besser zu machen als die anderen. derzeit nutzen wir zwar gSales als Integration aber das ist auch nicht die Lösung.


----------



## sumsebum (22. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von vzcrsa:


> klar kann auch nicht alles auf einmal gehen, aber ich denke das sollte auch soweit berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> es trägt ja auch dazu bei es noch besser zu machen als die anderen. derzeit nutzen wir zwar gSales als Integration aber das ist auch nicht die Lösung.


Also gsales ist doch i.O. in Verbindung mit ispconfig .......... Wir haben da keine Probleme...


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

ja gsales ist auch top, ich hätte aber lieber alles in einem, so das die kunden sich nicht 10000 links merken müssen


----------



## sumsebum (28. Aug. 2008)

naja, aber das bekommst Du doch hin, mit LoginShares, etc


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

wir haben es per iframe intergriert nur die db anbindung klappt nicht so wie sie soll.  sprich kunde-logt sich in isp ein und ist auch gleichzeitig mit seinem acount in gsales kunden-interface angemeldet und kann so seine rechnungen einsehen usw.
an der lösung hapert es noch


----------



## planet_fox (28. Aug. 2008)

schau dir das mal an das sollte mit yui auch gehn stat nem iframe

http://orangoo.com/labs/greybox/examples.html


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

schaut gut aus danke werde es heute nacht mal testen, wäre aber die lösung !! wenn es so geht .

Danke Dir


----------



## planet_fox (28. Aug. 2008)

werde I .z iframes damit umgehen


----------



## sumsebum (28. Aug. 2008)

diese Graybox ist nicht die Lösung dafür.....

hier muss ein "LoginShare" her, der den gleichen Login für das ISPConfig Backend, sowie Gsales Kundenfrontend benutzt.

Evtl. etwas über Tools oder so in der ISP3


----------



## vzcrsa (28. Aug. 2008)

Zitat von sumsebum:


> diese Graybox ist nicht die Lösung dafür.....
> 
> hier muss ein "LoginShare" her, der den gleichen Login für das ISPConfig Backend, sowie Gsales Kundenfrontend benutzt.
> 
> Evtl. etwas über Tools oder so in der ISP3


NEE isp2

ja aber das ganze muss ja auch eingebunden werden, sollte auch nicht mit einem popup oder der gleichen geöffnet werden. mir geht es darum 

Login ISP zugleich auch GsalesKundenFrontend im Navi Soll Rechnungsübersicht und im hauptbereich soll dann GSKF erscheinen ohne das der Kunde sich erneut anmelden muss. Alle Navis von ISP sollen also weiterhin links als auch oben erhalten bleiben.


----------



## sumsebum (1. Sep. 2008)

naja ich hab das mit gsales anders gelöst. Der Kunde loggt sich im Gsales Kundenmenue ein dort sieht er unter Hostings, seine Gebuchten Hostings mit Link. und der Link zeigt auf domain.tld:81

Und schwups kommt er in sein Hostingcontrolpannel .....


----------



## vzcrsa (1. Sep. 2008)

ja ich weiss, aber ich möchte das ganze in gsales intergriert haben, zudem kommen ja hier noch andere funktionen, die für den kunden zu verfügung stehen sollen. ich danke mit greybox komme ich schon in die richtige richtung, werde mir ein passende schnittstelle basteln und das ganze mit greybox realisieren.


----------

